# Release the Qwacken...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to know if that's real.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Who knows? It's the interweb. Below however is a real picture, I think this is how the Bigfoot is getting in and out of your woods...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, he's rockin' a gold mine in that bike. Especially in running condition.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Man, he's rockin' a gold mine in that bike. Especially in running condition.


I have a few, the values go up and down with the market. In the past few years the TV auctions have been driving some values up but overall they follow the housing and collector car bubbles.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Honest? I knew you had tons of old farm equipment but you've got old bikes like that just sitting around?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Honest? I knew you had tons of old farm equipment but you've got old bikes like that just sitting around?


They aren't really sitting around, I have bought and sold over sixty bikes in the last 45 years. I only deal with antique ones now and have a weakness for fifties and sixties bobbers and old school chops. Attached is a pic of two bikes from this year. The stars and stripes bike is an old school replica of Peter Fonda's Captain America bike from the movie Easy Rider.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, this time you've really surprised me. Do you ever ride them?

And for giggles, is that a bunch of skulls on the workbench?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Well, this time you've really surprised me. Do you ever ride them?
> 
> And for giggles, is that a bunch of skulls on the workbench?


I've been riding for slightly over fifty years. That is the inside of my shop and those are little skull lights. The shop gets junked up during the warm weather months and then I generally try to clean up and organize stuff during the winter. It still beats staying in the house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You must draw all sorts of attention when you do go riding around on one of them. About like the pickup.


----------

